# parthenon voice switch middle position increases volume substantially



## fritz (Oct 3, 2019)

hi there

i encountered the following problem. parthenon's voice switch middle position increases the volume substantially. compared to the review panthenon videos on youtube the volume increase shouldn't be that big.

any idea?

thanks in advance..

by the way, apart the aforementioned it's a great sounding pedal.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m not familiar with that particular pedal, but just took a look at the schematic. In the middle position, you’re lifting diodes both in the op amp feedback path and the diodes hard clipping to ground. I’d be surprised if there wasn’t a huge jump in volume. Keep in mind that there’s a lot of audio compression on YouTube and levels might also be adjusted.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 3, 2019)

One remedy I can think would be to replace the diodes with LEDs. That's how the GuitarPCB Blues Buster pedal I have is run. There's still a slight volume increase, but it works well enough.  And, it's not like you'll be flipping the toggle constantly


----------



## Robert (Oct 3, 2019)

The Parthenon voice switch behaves _slightly_ different compared to the Pantheon.

The toggle switch in the Pantheon switches between Hard clipping, Soft clipping, or Both.
The toggle switch in the Parthenon switches between Hard clipping, Soft clipping, or No clipping.

If you want the Voice switch to behave like the Pantheon you would need to use a *Type-1* DPDT On/On/On toggle switch.









						Mini Toggle Switch DPDT On-On-On
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						DPDT On On On Switch - Solder Lug - Long Shaft
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## Jiuk (Oct 4, 2019)

Parthenon's non-clipping sound is very lovely. With Tele, it makes huge beautiful clean sound. Fantastic !


----------



## fritz (Oct 4, 2019)

thanks admin. do i have to consider anything orintationwise if i mount a  *Type-1* DPDT On/On/On toggle switch?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 4, 2019)

fritz said:


> thanks admin. do i have to consider anything orintationwise if i mount a  *Type-1* DPDT On/On/On toggle switch?


Nope. It'll just drop right in


----------



## fritz (Oct 4, 2019)

ok, great. i'll give it a try..


----------



## fritz (Oct 5, 2019)

meanwhile i replaced the voice switch with a type-1 DPDT On/On/On. that was hard work 

however there is still an substantial increase in volume, especially with higher gain settings. i guess that's because compression kicks in stronger with certain settings.

i have the impression that the pedal started to sound different. it sounds like there is much more dry signal in the sound, especially when in soft (?) clipping / combo clipping mode. 

maybe it's my ears, maybe i damaged something when removing the old voice switch?! probably i'll have to rebuild one...

thank's anyway


----------



## fritz (Oct 5, 2019)

oh nooooooo!!!  i mounted a type 2 switch


----------

